# 7.75 lbs fingers, processed with AR



## Anonymous

Hello everyone.I will document the procedure from start to finish,of these fingers http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10266
I will be using AR with nitric added in stages.
Most of the fingers are very old,and come from a lot of material I aquired from the space industry.
None of the fingers were cut very close,as you can see from the pics below,so I estimate the yield to be somewhere between 4-5 grams per pound.
This is my first time back processing since I neutralized all of my chemicals a couple of weeks ago,and I am dying to get back on the horse.After this I have a few hundred pounds of barrel connectors that I am going to try and document them being processed as well.
So here is a pic of the fingers,I will add pics as I go.
To make this more interesting,lets have a contest! 
Let's see who can guess the closest to the actual yield.My scale measures in 10's of grams,so you can estimate it down to the tenth's if needed.Closest guess wins a pentium pro with free shipping.
NO editting your guess,and I should be done by tonight,so I will hold off on posting pics of the powder and button,until tomorrow (6-5-11) afternoon at 8pm eastern time,at which time guesses will NO LONGER be accepted.After that time,I will finish posting the pictures,and the winner.
My guess(which does not count) will be 34.9 grams(7.75lbs x 4.5grams/lb.)
Contest starts now!


----------



## floppy

I will guess 31.6 grams!!


----------



## martyn111

33.8 grams


----------



## Emmjae

I'm guessing 29.8 grams.


----------



## Palladium

Sorry for this but,

14.2


----------



## Anonymous

Palladium said:


> Sorry for this but,
> 
> 14.2


Ummm are you sure you don't want to recalculate?Have you seen the material I process?
I will give you *one* more chance if you want to resubmit a guess.


----------



## Sucho

23.8


----------



## Crosswire3

I'll have to guess 25.8g

I can't wait to see how they do :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous

Crosswire3 said:


> I can't wait to see how they do


Lol......
I will try to post the pics,and info as soon as I can after it's over,but it may not be until monday morning,if I get in really late tomorrow.


----------



## Palladium

Nope, I'm good with that.


----------



## patnor1011

22.6


----------



## glondor

I am doing 6 pounds of these in A/P. Let me tell you the gold is thick. Almost 3 weeks in the acid peroxide and I estimate only 50% of the fingers are free of foils. 

On that basis I will be optimistic and say 35.8 grams.


----------



## Anonymous

glondor said:


> Almost 3 weeks in the acid peroxide and I estimate only 50% of the fingers are free of foils.


 :shock: 
Mine have been in AR for about 2 hours,and they are completely done.Now I just have to filter,drop.......redissolve,filter,drop....wash and melt.
It sounds like you may not have enough peroxide in your A/P mike.Either that or your solution is completely saturated with base metals.Call me if you need my help.


----------



## copperkid_18

24.7g


----------



## Claudie

19.38g :|


----------



## Palladium

Do you guys use an air pump in your ap or are you just talking about using hcl and a higher percentage of h2o2?


----------



## Anonymous

I have use any of the 3 that I happen to have on hand in my AP.


----------



## glondor

Yup I use air from a fish tank bubbler. I add hcl and peroxide as necessary to keep the emerald green colour. memory fingers in the mix were barren for gold and copper weeks ago, but the fingers from the gambling machines are being a real bugger. very thick and wide foils. I should have done A/R.


----------



## stihl88

I do hope you achieve more than this but i will settle with 22.25g


----------



## Anonymous

glondor said:


> but the fingers from the gambling machines are being a real bugger. very thick and wide foils.


OHH Slot machines?!?! I have not done anything with them yet.
Please let me know.


----------



## goldenchild

16g


----------



## Anonymous

goldenchild said:


> 16g


ROFL.......You and Palladium need some new batteries in your calculators.


----------



## glondor

How much nitric did it take to do the 7.75 pounds Mic?


----------



## Anonymous

I did not measure it,but it wasn't much,maybe 200ml on the first dissolution,and 1 cup of sodium nitrate on the second.


----------



## floppy

I use a fish tank bubbler in my ap also. With the weather warming up it seems like its really accelerating the stripping process.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

16.2g If you are lucky.


----------



## trashmaster

24.4


----------



## Anonymous

I have a concert tonight,so I will miss the 8pm deadline.I won't be home until about 3am,but I will have my daughter keep checking the forum and post when it is over.
I will post the pictures and results tomorrow when I get up.


----------



## shadybear

33.7


----------



## shadybear

now that i see the picture it is probably closer to barrens estimate 16 to 20 grams


----------



## Shaul

17.9


----------



## Palladium

shadybear said:


> now that i see the picture it is probably closer to barrens estimate 16 to 20 grams



That’s what i'm going by. Lot of board in those 7.75 lbs. I think i saw some soldier in there to. Some fingers looked lean also. I might be totally off base here, but my gut and observations tell me to roll with that. I would say 14 to 16, but i had to pick a number and i always figure on the low side. That way for me i have room for error. Anything extra is a added bonus. It's my way of keeping myself honest as to realistic yields.


----------



## Anonymous

My dad just called and said the contest is now over.He said to tell everyone to have a good night and he will be on here tomorrow after he wakes up.


----------



## Anonymous

In my haste to get to the concert yesterday,I did not clean the powder well enough,so the button is being redissolved.I have an idea of the weight,but it is pretty close to a couple of different guesses,so I will wait until it is completely done,and looking good before I post it.I will say this much,those of you that said 16 grams +/-.......weren't even close.


----------



## Anonymous

I thought you guys would get a kick out of this.
In the midway point of dissolution,I seperated the remaining elemental gold,from the solution and proceeded with cleaning the powder and melting.I got an awesome pic in the middle of melting that I wanted to share at this time.I am still dissolving the rest of the original button.


----------



## samuel-a

Great Photos Mic.

Looks like you are melting there about 11-13 grams. right?


----------



## Anonymous

Nope.You're a ways off. :mrgreen:


----------



## samuel-a

Darn it.
i knew i should have said 11.1-13.1g 8)


----------



## Anonymous

Ok here is the nugget so far.I still have powder that needs to be dropped,and cleaned.I will drop it and wash it later tonight or in the morning,
As of right now,anyone that guessed 19.2 grams or below,is out of the running.I suspect there is another 6-8 grams,so the end result should be somewhere in the neighborhood of 26 grams,BUT we will all just have to wait and see.


----------



## goldenchild

So you would have really shorted yourself selling for 7.


----------



## Anonymous

When I purchase material,I buy it with the intentions of being able to make a decent profit for my chemicals,time,electricity,and knowledge.I would not buy something for $700,if after all of my troubles I am going to clear $50.
And I know I am not the only one.I figured $700 was a fair price,for the money,and trouble I had invested,yet still left the buyer enough profit margin to make it worth it.
Plus,I am currently working with a gentleman to get multiple gaylords of tel-com expansion boards fully populated,so I was more than willing to take the $700 now,knowing that I have so much material possibly on the way.I am currently getting tel-com plugs from him,and they look really nice,but I have not ran any tests on them yet.


----------



## Claudie

mic said:


> Ok here is the nugget so far.I still have powder that needs to be dropped,and cleaned.I will drop it and wash it later tonight or in the morning,
> As of right now,anyone that guessed 19.2 grams or below,is out of the running.I suspect there is another 6-8 grams,so the end result should be somewhere in the neighborhood of 26 grams,BUT we will all just have to wait and see.




Probably another 1.8 grams left for a total of 19.38 grams, right?


----------



## Anonymous

I think you put the decimal in the wrong place claude.......(laughing hysterically)~


----------



## goldenchild

Sounds like you're claiming over a troy ounce yeild. I'm sorry but I'm a bit skeptical about that. Can you tell us the weight of a few of the pieces of plastic left over?


----------



## Barren Realms 007

goldenchild said:


> Sounds like you're claiming over a troy ounce yeild. I'm sorry but I'm a bit skeptical about that. Can you tell us the weight of a few of the pieces of plastic left over?



I'm looking at the powder in the bowl with the tourch and then the button? :?: 

Even if I were dead on he wouldn't admit it.

The last 7 lbs I processed came to 2.6g /lb and they were trimmed better than those fingers and a lot older.

Tuna anyone?


----------



## Claudie

Well, we couldn't see what was under the top layer. There may have been some pretty closely trimmed fingers down in that container. 
Claude


----------



## Anonymous

Claudie said:


> Probably another 1.8 grams left for a total of 19.38 grams, right?



I told Claudie he was off on his decimal point because 19.2 + 1.8 = 21,but move the decimal over and make it .18 and now you have 19.38


Barren Realms 007 said:


> I'm looking at the powder in the bowl with the tourch and then the button?
> 
> Even if I were dead on he wouldn't admit it.
> 
> The last 7 lbs I processed came to 2.6g /lb and they were trimmed better than those fingers and a lot older.


I am not going to sit here and explain myself to the likes of you!
I explained it to one of my friends last night,who just happens to be a moderator on here,he didn't seem to have a problem with anything,so keep the drama off of the forum!
Some of the fingers in that batch yielded 5.5 grams per pound about 3 months ago.

Here is the last of the gold.It weighs 4.1 grams,bringing the final weight to 23.3 grams,and that means Sucho won.He guessed 23.8 grams total.
Still suspicious now?!?!? I tried to do something nice,and you had to turn it into something ugly!


----------



## patnor1011

Nice job. 
I am bit sad that Sucho got me by 0.2g :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Congrats to the winner.


----------



## Claudie

I can't believe I did that, I'm usually pretty good with my math. :| 

Congratulations Sucho ! :lol: 
Well done on those buttons too Mic, 5.5g/Lb is pretty amazing.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

I didn't start the questioning of it so take the chip off of your shoulder. They are beautiful buttons, congradualtions.


----------



## Harold_V

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I didn't start the questioning of it so take the chip off of your shoulder.


If you two don't knock it off I'm going to stand both of you in the corner. 8) 

Harold


----------



## Sucho

What a beautiful morning today.(in fact i woke up at lunchtime) this is one of positive things in my dark time of studying for bachelor degree final exams :lol: 
my math was quite simple - 7 g / kg and a little down
thanks for congrats


mic, the PP is for you. it will not rescue me from poverty and i live in central Europe. :lol: Process it with a special attention :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

Sucho has been gracious enough to give the pentium pro to Patnor.
So pat,if you would please send me your address(privately of course),I will get this out to you.


----------



## patnor1011

mic said:


> Sucho has been gracious enough to give the pentium pro to Patnor.
> So pat,if you would please send me your address(privately of course),I will get this out to you.



Now this is funny I am winner of last two contests. 
I guess I will not be participant on the next one as I want to give chance to other members. :lol: :lol: 
Thanks to Sucho for generosity and to Johnny for contest.


----------



## Anonymous

Lol....you are awesome Pat.
I will get this out as soon as I am feeling better.
Thank you all for participating.I will do it again soon.In the meantime,I will probably be off of the forum for a while,I think I caught something at the concert and now I feel horrible.
Talk to you guys in a couple of days.
J


----------



## Claudie

Hope you get to feeling better fast. :| 
Thank you for doing this contest, contests are always fun, win or lose.


----------



## martyn111

Claudie said:


> Hope you get to feeling better fast. :|
> Thank you for doing this contest, contests are always fun, win or lose.




Not only are they fun, also educational, win or lose :lol:


----------



## nch

In accordance with the membership of this forum, although I have not participated in the contest, I consider this topic, a fake contest roughly in line with this topic!
My apologies to those who support this forum, to the extent that I was wrong! Fake!
Minimum common sense I learned from Steve, GSP, and even from "*mic*" and all these participants ......
.....................  

Regards


----------



## Claudie

What?
Can you rephrase that, I'm not sure I understand.... :|


----------



## nch

I have used google translator for this... sorry ! ... and I say opinion!
I have nothing to gain or lose!


----------



## glondor

?????


----------



## nch

glondor said:


> ?????


 So...Why did you post? some excess of Nitric solve the problem!?


----------



## Claudie

I think we have a language barrier here. No worries, I just don't think we are understanding each other.


----------



## Palladium

nch said:


> In accordance with the membership of this forum, although I have not participated in the contest, I consider this topic, a fake contest roughly in line with this topic!
> My apologies to those who support this forum, to the extent that I was wrong! Fake!
> Minimum common sense I learned from Steve, GSP, and even from "*mic*" and all these participants ......
> .....................
> 
> Regards



I do believe the man begs to differ. Rotfl


----------



## jimdoc

I think he doesn't agree with; 

-the amount from the fingers?
-the way the contest was run?
-or all of the above?

Jim


----------



## Claudie

This post is starting to remind me of my wife, I get more confused every time I see it.... :|


----------



## patnor1011

Maybe he has some issues with translator. It never translate properly. Maybe something got translated wrong and then whole thing look not right. However to say that something is fake is not right unless you can prove your opinion with arguments.
There is no such a thing as identical batch of fingers if they comes from different boards, computers or telecom stuff. Some people may get higher yield some lower it also depend on experience and process used. 
Look can be very deceiving - I once asked about estimate and some people estimated double of what was there, some people less:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=9457

Some people reported even higher yields than mic got from similar material. I cant see where is any gain for Johnny on this allegedly fake contest, as far as I can see he is losing pentium pro and few extra $ for postage. :lol:


----------



## Oz

Mic was processing some material and offered a prize if someone guessed the yield, postage included. That nice offer has been screwed up in more than one way. If I were him I would not bother doing it again as this thread shows what a sour taste such a gesture can leave in ones mouth.

What a sad thing to have to say.


----------



## Anonymous

Great,I have to get up from being sick all night....to this.
Thank you oz for the kind words.
Pat,my wife has your address and will be mailing it off today.
Going to find some soup.


----------



## samuel-a

Mic

I think your contest idea and gesture is very nice, adding to the community feeling here on the board.


----------



## hinv

As a newbie, I think what mic did was great! It is encouraging to see such yields. I have sold over a ton of gold bearing boards from high-end super computers and other such, and am now a little sick about the money I got for it. I will be trying this soon and would be happy to get anything near the yields that mic is getting. This is a big forum. Can someone send me to a good place for a newbie to get started?

Thanks

P.S. mic, go get yourself some colloidal silver. It really does work.


----------



## Claudie

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873
Welcome to the forum. There is a lot of learning waiting for you here. That link is the best place to start!


----------



## macfixer01

mic said:


> Great,I have to get up from being sick all night....to this.
> Thank you oz for the kind words.
> Pat,my wife has your address and will be mailing it off today.
> Going to find some soup.





I think I'd file this life experience under the epithet "No good deed goes unpunished". Some people will just never be happy no matter what the outcome. It was a nice gesture and the rest of us appreciated it.

Thanks,
macfixer01


----------



## steyr223

HI
My name is rob, new to the form
been following your thread. I goto say thanx i havn't had a good laugh in a long time
I mean that in a good way u guys are alright 

congrats on your yeilds thats awesome sh*t

I had about the same 7 lbs last night in a pyrex measuring cup w/ AR
tried to heat it now it's all over the driveway ,rosebushes, yard,sidewalk :x :x 

So it wasn't pyrex 

The good thing is it looks like it snowed here last night :lol: :lol: 
about 5 lb of baking soda

another expensive lesson

anyways you will be hearing me again thanx ...now were to post a que......


----------



## barnes8888

please can someone help i am new to gold recovery and i have been collecting old mobile phones memory cpu's and many other thing that are gold plated and i need to now how to recover the gold from the acid and will other metal be in this and how do i get them out. thank you.


----------



## patnor1011

barnes8888 said:


> please can someone help i am new to gold recovery and i have been collecting old mobile phones memory cpu's and many other thing that are gold plated and i need to now how to recover the gold from the acid and will other metal be in this and how do i get them out. thank you.



You are on very right place to find out answers to most of your questions. Please take some time and read through forum. Go here first:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873
Then download Hoke book from my signature and start reading.


----------



## Smack

...


----------



## bswartzwelder

My guess is 25.5 grams. Although I hope it is much more. I have some fingers/boards to process but not that much.


----------



## Anonymous

I am sorry,but the contest was over about 6 months ago.But I wish you the best of yields on your material.


----------

